# sicherung?



## yngola (14 Oktober 2010)

Hi,

Habe in einem Projekt von mir einen Schaltschrank mit einer SPS S7-300.

Meine Frage an euch: Habe ein 24V/5A Netzteil, die 230V sind mit einer Automatensicherung C10 abgesichert. Danach fließt der Strom Durchs Netzteil und in die CPU und ich weiss nicht Ob und wenn ja wie hoch bzw. niedirg ich den 24v Stromkreis absichern soll.

 Bin mir nicht Sicher ob die CPU eine interne Sicherung hat oder ob ich die noch zusätzlich extern absichern muss.

bitte um eure fachkenntniss 

mfg


----------



## Verpolt (14 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,


guck mal da  http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=36028

oder da http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=37742


----------



## yngola (14 Oktober 2010)

hmm...

mit deinem link kann ich iwie nichts anfangen der hat doch was ganz anderes.

und die links die da geschrieben wurden helfen mir auch nicht weiter.

Ich muss einfach nur wissen ob ich den 24 v also bevor die zur cpu gehe nabsichern muss.

hab bis jetzt nur die 230 v abgesichert.


----------



## Mordor_FRI (14 Oktober 2010)

Eine C6A reicht vollkommen aus. In der Doku des Netzteiles sollte es aber drin stehen, welche Vorsicherung eingesetzt werden soll.
Die CPU selbst sichern wir mmit 2 oder 4 A ab, je nachdem, manchmal gar nicht.

nur so nebenbei das thema gehört eigentlich mehr in die Kategorie Hardware


----------



## Verpolt (14 Oktober 2010)

Hallo




> Die CPU selbst sichern wir mmit 2 oder 4 A ab, je nachdem, manchmal gar nicht



Sollten parallel zur CPU am gleichen Netzteil 24V Verbraucher angeschlossen sein und die verursachen einen Spannungszusammenbruch (Kurzschluß oder was auch immer) , und sind dann nicht separat abgesichert, dann Tschüss CPU.

der CPU ne Sicherung zu verpassen sollte doch nicht den Rahemn der Kosten sprengen


----------



## Mordor_FRI (14 Oktober 2010)

Nö die Kosten sprengt es nicht. Aber oft haben wir die Sitop nur für die CPU der Rest hat eine Seperate 24V Versorgung.
Betonnung liegt auf Manchmal. Im Regelfall ist eine Sicherung drin.


----------



## Verpolt (14 Oktober 2010)

mordor_fri schrieb:


> nö die kosten sprengt es nicht. Aber oft haben wir die sitop nur für die cpu der rest hat eine seperate 24v versorgung.
> Betonnung liegt auf manchmal. Im regelfall ist eine sicherung drin.



*ack*


lg


----------



## yngola (14 Oktober 2010)

also geh ich von der zuleitung über die c10 und dann zum netzteil, von da aus über ne sicherung .. in dem falle warns glaube ich 2 A und dann auf die cpu ja???


----------



## tnt369 (14 Oktober 2010)

hängt von dem netzteil ab.
viele getaktet netzteile haben eine interne strombegrenzung. damit wird bei überstrom die spannung runtergeregelt.
eine sicherung ausgangsseitig spricht nur an, wenn diese entsprechend ausgelegt ist.
so wird bei einem 5A schaltnetzteil von siemens (i.dr. ca. 6-7A max. ausgangsstrom) eine C6 nicht auslösen und eine C4 nur mit viel verzögerung. eine C2 sollte gehen.
sind weitere verbraucher an dem netzteil dann kann es bei einem kurzschluß zu spannungseinbrüchen kommen ehe die entsprechenden sicherungen ansprechen => CPU hat kurzzeitig zu wenig versorgungsspannung

optimal ist eine eigene versorgung für die sps.


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Oktober 2010)

@tnt369:   *ACK* ... sehe ich ganz genau so ...


----------



## jabba (14 Oktober 2010)

Sehe ich nicht so.
Ein C4,C2 oder C6löst nicht aus, weil ein Schaltnetzteil vorher abregelt.
Es gibt genügend Info's dazu. Nur spezielle Sicherung wie z.B. Sitop Select können das zuverlässig bei einem Schaltnetzteil gewährleisten.

Ich habe Versuche mit Siemens B6 bei einem 20A Sitop-Netzteil gemacht, die haben nicht ausgelöst.
Ich setzte daher lieber z.B. Siemens 5SY41XX Typ A ein oder Sitop.

Unabhängig davon , kann ich bestätigen das ich auch nur Sicherungen einsetzte wenn mehrere Verbaucher angeschlossen werden. Es gibt ja bei Siemens bei den S7-Netzteilen die Brücke zur CPU, da wird keine Sicherung benötigt.

Aber ein 5A/24V Netzteil mit C10 abzusichern ist schon mehr als reinen Leitungsschutz, als als Geräteschutz zu sehen.


----------



## Air-Wastl (14 Oktober 2010)

vieleicht sollte man den thread in den schaltschrankbau verschieben...


----------



## yngola (15 Oktober 2010)

Hmm.. 

vielleicht habe ich mich nicht genau Ausgedrückt oder ich hab nicht genügend Fachkenntnisse um das genau zu beschreiben.

Ich geh mit der Stromzufuhr 230V (Normaler Gerätestecker) in den Schaltschrank auf 3 Klemmen. Von den Klemmen aus geht der L1 über den C10 und dann zusammen mit den anderen (N,PE) in das Netzteil. Vom Netzteil aus gehen die 24v weiter auf Klemmen. Von den 24V Klemmen aus geh ich dann zur CPU. An den Klemmen 24V werde ich wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Lampen (von den Leuchttastern) anschließen.

So damit ihr mich genauer versteht!

Ich möchte jetzt also Wissen ob ich zwischen 24V Klemme und CPU  noch eine Sicherung Installieren muss oder ob das nicht nötig ist. 

Das die 230V mit dem C10 geschütz sind habe ich durch das Datenblatt meines Netzteils erfahren. Da stand halt drin das ich den mit nem C10 am besten ausstatte!

mfg Aaron


----------



## tnt369 (15 Oktober 2010)

um was für ein netzteil handelt es sich?
eine sicherung wird als leitungsschutz und/oder als geräteschutz eingesetzt.
wenn das netzteil nicht mehr als 5-7A liefert und die verdrahtung entsprechend ausgelegt ist, dann ist eine sicherung evtl. gar nicht nötig.


----------



## yngola (15 Oktober 2010)

Ja.. Es handelt sich um ein SIMATIC S7-300 5A/24V

genaure bezeichnung: wahrscheinlich die Typ: 6ES7307-1EA00-0AA0

das wahrscheinlich ist weil es erst naechste woche kommt und eine bestellnummer konnte nicht geliefert werden da schicken die den naechsten typen. und ich weiss grad nicht ob das das netzteil war oder nicht. aber fest steht 24v 5 A


----------



## tnt369 (15 Oktober 2010)

üblicherweise wird nach dem netzteil auf mehrere sicherungen verteilt.
von diesen geht es dann zu den klemmen.
mehrere deswegen, weil man oft mehrere potentiale benötigt.
z.b. eins für die versorgung der sps, eins für die ausgangskarten,
eins für geräte ...
und weil bei stärkeren netzteilen (10A und mehr) die leitungsquerschnitte nach der sicherung reduziert werden können.

sofern das netzteil das unterstützt (siehe anleitung) und es die verdrahtung erlaubt kann in deinem fall ganz auf eine sicherung im 24V kreis verzichtet werden. der leitungsschutz muss aber durch sicheres abregeln und ausreichende querschnittdimensionierung gewährleistet sein.


----------



## Mordor_FRI (18 Oktober 2010)

Eine Vorsicherung für das Netzteil C6A
und eine Sicherung C4A für die Potentialklemmen, das reicht meiner Meinung nach. Hängt auch von den Anforderungen ab (Siehe TNT369). Wenn es gefordert ist, müssen mehrere Sicherungskreise gebildet werden.


----------

